# Авиация > Литература >  Страницы истории авиационного завода № 39 им. Менжинского: от Москвы до Иркутска // Г

## lindr

В марте 2014 на сайте Энциклопедия Иркутской области и Байкала закончена публикация книги

Страницы истории авиационного завода № 39 им. Менжинского: от Москвы до Иркутска // Г.И. Хвощевский

Онлайн-версия находится по адресу 

Страницы истории авиационного завода № 39 им. Менжинского: от Москвы до Иркутска // Г.И. Хвощевский | Энциклопедия Иркутской области и Байкала

----------

